# New Holland Roll Call



## Bill The Grill Guy (Aug 7, 2009)

Okay, who else will be there?

I will be doing the whole hog for Big Ugly BBQ Team.


----------



## Dan - 3EyzBBQ (Aug 7, 2009)

I'll be there, but its looking like you just beat us in whole hog. Gonna have to pul out of that category.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 7, 2009)

Wish I could be there.  I assume the contest is sold out as it always is, with a waiting list?

Best of luck guys at New Holland!


----------



## Diva Q (Aug 7, 2009)

We tried to get in 2 months ago. There was a waiting list then we are #6 on it I think now. LOL We will try again next year. 

Good luck to all those going.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Aug 12, 2009)

Dan - 3EyzBBQ said:
			
		

> I'll be there, but its looking like you just beat us in whole hog. Gonna have to pul out of that category.



Was it your understanding that the whole hog is blind judging?  No onsite?  No apperance?


----------



## Dan - 3EyzBBQ (Aug 12, 2009)

Last year was blind judging and they canceled the prettiest pig in the park category. You'll have somebody watching you put the box together and escorting you to the judges. The watching is just so you don't put your pork shoulder in the box I guess!


----------

